# Riverside Train House Squat



## HIS HERO IS GONE (Dec 27, 2009)

Me and my friends have a squat that we go to when we want to get away from home, get kicked outta the house, or just for fun. It's down railroad tracks, about a 2 1/2- 3 mile walk. The scenery is pretty sweet on the way. It's got land in the front for a while probably capable of farming on (not sure who owns the property anymore), a sick tree and after the tree, the river. It has a basement and 2 floors. If occupied tightly, you could probably house 20-30 heads in it. The best part about it is that it has a working wood stove for heat and for food. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Gypsybones (Dec 27, 2009)

lo-cal?


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmm I want to see this place. What's it near besides tracks, trees and the river? 
Would it happen to be the place off Agua Mansa?


----------



## smellyskelly (Dec 28, 2009)

is this in scranton? i THINK i might of been in it once before ....


----------



## catapult bodies (Jan 13, 2010)

this isn't riverside, california right?


----------



## connerR (Jan 13, 2010)

As the OP is in PA, I doubt it's Riverslime, CA. 

Speaking of CA Riverside, I haven't been out there in a long time and it's so close.


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Jan 13, 2010)

Yea I noticed not too long after I replied it wasn't California. Haha


----------

